# Ccw



## tkstae (Aug 17, 2007)

I will be getting my CCW in a few weeks, and still undecided as to what to carry. The XD9 sounds like a great pistol, but I'm unsure what I can carry without printing. I was thinking of a PM9 Kahr because of its size, but I'm having 2nd thoughts after reading several threads where guys are having quality issues. Quality has to come first, but size does play an important part. It will do me little good to own a pistol that I can't carry. With the hot humid weather here in the midwest I was thinking of a pocket pistol for the summers and something with more firepower for the rest of the year, and home defense. Sorry for being so long winded, but I need some sound advice from people who know whats best and not just someone trying to sell me a pistol. Thanks


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Spend some time in the gun store and ask for help. If they rent guns, they can help you pick a gun and holster combo that will work for you.

In any event, buying a gun that you shoot well and that you are comfortable with will be more important than the holster you choose. You will also probably end up with more than one holster for your gun to fit different occassions.

Many people think they need to stick with a subcompact gun, when they can in fact get by with a full-size or commander size 1911.

You may also find that no matter what you buy, you leave the store feeling like you are wearing a neon sign that flashes "GUN". 

Your not.

Six months after your purchase, you'll forget all about the rig you have. You'll learn that people just don't look at you as much as you think they do.

The folks in the store, parking lot, etc. are more interested in their own worlds, than whether you are wearing some odd looking phone on your hip.

You still have lots of options to explore.

Just my 2 cents worth.

WM


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I carry the Kahr PM 40 daily, and shoot it weekly. After the factory recommended 400 rd break-in, I've NEVER had a failure. Keep in clean. Keep it oilded. Shoot 10-20 through it weekly. Winchester Ranger "Homeland Security" ammo.

I removed the sights and fitted a ArmaLaser to the frame. Fits in an Uncle Mikes Pocket Holster in your right rear jeans pocket. Almost zero imprint w/ the laser. And extreme high-pressure accuracy...

Jeff


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

A loose fit, long square cut tail shirt can hide a lot of gun. Add a little weight to the bottom of the tail so it won't blow easily. Pattern helps hide better than a single color. I wear mine unbuttoned.

It worked for my XD Tactical and now for my M&P full size.

You can hide monster guns in the winter.

:smt1099


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I have carried a full size Ruger P97 for several years, continually. The best way I have found to carry it is in a Milt Sparks VM2 Holster. My thoughts is to find the Gun that you can shoot the best and then decide how you are going to carry it. If you ever have to use it you want one that you can shoot well.


----------



## tkstae (Aug 17, 2007)

I just wanted to say thanks for the input. It really helps talking and listening to guys that carry everyday. I'll let you know what I find. Thanks again.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*what to carry*

Wandering Man: Sir; outstanding advice.
tkstay: Sir; reread the Wandering Mans advice
Have you CCW unit to fit you.

Craig


----------

